# Back 2 Base-ix



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Back 2 Base-ix is an Australia based wargaming product company. They specialize in resin bases and also produce a compartmentalized product to build terrain (similar to a smaller version of the plastic gaming tiles that Games Workshop sells)

*Product Ranges:*
Battle Frame 5000 (modular tiles for creating wargaming terrain)
Resin bases
Assorted modeling supplies

Sample Pictures:

Bases



































BattleFrame 5000








Useful links:
Website/Store
Blog
FAQ / Contact​


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Been buying off these guys since about 06' through their ebay store, never had an issue, their bases went well with my old nid and chaos armies and the resin was virtually free of imperfections the range of rare earth magnets are great too.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I used their products for my 2 Fantasy armies (OK & CD) and also for my Warmachine army (Khador)...very good quality Resin Bases, and hardly take any cleaning etc. They're also only about a third of the price of other Brands like Micro Art Studios bases - in Aus anyway.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 on being a good supplier, I bought some magnets off them, good price and fast delivery.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

These peak my interest greatly, i may have to look into them more! thank for the info!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I have bought magnets off of these before (actually worked out cheaper with P&P then buying in most Uk stores i found) and their service is very good. I got some free samples a while back of their first runs of the modular bases (the rocks) which was nice. The ebay shop is in my favourites as well


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been buying from them on eBay for awhile now. I have always been satisfied with what I've recieved!


----------

